# 2015 Synapse Ultegra? 10 speed?



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

Hi,

New to forum and retuning to road biking (I've been exclusively mtn biking last 8 years). Looking at Cannondale carbon Synapse Ultegra.

It looks like 2015 Synapses are up on their website bc prices are up and colors have changed. It also looks like the groups is Ultegra 6700 10 speed, not Ultegra 6800 11 speed from 2014??

Is this a typo? Or am I missing something?

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking on Cannondale's website now and still showing 2014 prices and colors. Also list the Ultegra as 11 speed 6800. Do you have a link of what you are looking at?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Webiste still shows 2014's here in US. 2014 Synapse Carbon Ultegras have always been 6800 and 11-speed to my knowledge.


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah I'm still seeing the 2014 Synapse line as well.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

Wonder if you did a search for synapse and the link was for an older generation?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I Googled 2015 Cannondale. The only 2015 Cannondales so far are some of their mountain bikes.


----------



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

Lombard said:


> I Googled 2015 Cannondale. The only 2015 Cannondales so far are some of their mountain bikes.


I figured it out. The 2013 bikes were intermittently loading. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Depending on which Google link you click on, you can get taken to either their 2013 or 2014 model line. :wink:

Check your URL window after the bikes page loads. If /bikes appears after the .com you're looking at the 2013 page. If it's /#bikes, it's 2014.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mpre53 said:


> Depending on which Google link you click on, you can get taken to either their 2013 or 2014 model line. :wink:
> 
> Check your URL window after the bikes page loads. If /bikes appears after the .com you're looking at the 2013 page. If it's /#bikes, it's 2014.


Interesting. I also once inadvertently came across a European Cannondale site. They were definitely 2014 models but had some different colors and different compoment sets.


----------

